# reusing screw top and swing-cap bottles?



## Siwash (Jan 22, 2015)

Hey folks,

Anyone re-use wine bottles that are screw cap? Can you cork these types of bottles? 

Also, what about the swing-cap bottles? I have a bunch of empty 1 litres olive oil bottles that I'd hate to throw out.. they've got those gasket-type seals that look very airtight. Thought they'd be perfect for any extra white I have..

Thoughts?


----------



## codeman (Jan 22, 2015)

The swing top are perfectly fine to reuse. If the gaskets are old and dried you can get new ones. I use the swing top for all my non-wines like skeeter pee,

Someone else should comment on the screw top.


----------



## PhilDarby (Jan 22, 2015)

ive re used screw caps, on old wine bottles, but, only if im drinking the wine in the next few days, they can be corked as well, for longer storage, obviously the thread will be visable on the bottle, although its merely a cosmetic consideration.

Any empty, glass, screw cap bottle with similar dimentions to a wine bottle can be re used, and corked, but, obviously trying to cork a plastic one, isn`t a good idea.

I`ve even used screw cap lemonade plastic bottles and similar ones when i`ve been desperate, with no problems. They can be very handy for bottling beers as well, as they can withstand some gassing.

One more thing if you intend your wine to have some sparkle, make sure the wall on the glass isn't thin and as a guide, if the original bottle contents had some fizz eg lemonade bottles they will be fine.

Strictly speaking if you re use a screw cap lid and its not leaking, when u turn the bottle upside down and the lid is clean inside, its probably fine for quite a while.


----------



## Siwash (Jan 22, 2015)

PhilDarby said:


> ive re used screw caps, wine bottles, but, only if im drinking the wine in the next few days, they can be corked as well, for longer storage, obviously the thread will be visable on the bottle, although its merely a cosmetic consideration.



Jut read the sticky on this forum.. quite a few were stating that it is dangerous to reuse and cork screw caps... others say they do it all the time... seems to be inconclusive..


----------



## acorn (Jan 22, 2015)

Siwash said:


> Jut read the sticky on this forum.. quite a few were stating that it is dangerous to reuse and cork screw caps... others say they do it all the time... seems to be inconclusive..



I used to cork screw cap bottles a few times when I was running out of normal ones. I used a hand corker and applied pressure gently. Nothing out of ordinary happened, but, I guess, the risk of bursting/shattering glass was there.


----------



## PhilDarby (Jan 22, 2015)

quite a few were stating that it is dangerous to reuse and cork screw caps... 

I suspect that might mean re using a cork that's been removed with a cork screw ? if so, it might be because it can harbour germs in the hole where the cork screw has been.

Ive just read acorns post there as well, if u intend to cork a bottle make sure the glass wall isnt thin, or damaged, because, as he says it could shatter, but personally I would have no worries about corking a bottle that has a very thick wall and has contained fizzy drinks of some sort or other, its unlikely to shatter unless you use excessive force.

Oh another thing ive experienced, is letting the bottle slip, while corking, if your rushing or slightly tipsy and the bottle is wet underneath, or the worktop surface is wet, if the bottle goes flying it will obviously smash unless your lucky.

Another handy tip is to soak the cork in warm to hot water for a while (5 to 10 mins) fully submerged, to let it soften a bit and add a bit of lubricant, I find it helps.

Also, I have a few different sizes of corks, with different tapers and use the ones which fit the bottle im corking best, to make the job easier and I would be very weary of corking any glass bottle that has a very thin wall, if it came with a screw type lid I would personally re use the original screw type lid.

Oh and if you make champagne type wine, old champagne type bottles are the best bet which allow for a wire frame to be fitted, or, your cork may well blow out.


----------



## richmke (Jan 22, 2015)

There are screw tops, and there are screw tops.

The screw tops you get from a commercial wine have a different thread than screw tops you buy from a LHBS. The commercial bottle is designed to be used in a commercial machine. The LHBS is designed for home use.

Screw tops from commercial wine - bad.
Screw tops from LHBS - ok.

Supposedly the neck of a screw top is thinner than a bottle designed for a cork. Ergo more risk of breakage when using a cork.


----------



## PhilDarby (Jan 22, 2015)

siwash I see what u mean, I`ve never had that happen to me personally (a broken bottle neck) but, its definitely something to be aware of.

I just read the sticky your where on about.

I think in future ill stick to re using the original screw on type lid and bin the bottle when the lid gets lost or broken.


----------

